# 98 Ford Escort Power Steering Fluid



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

What kind of Power Steering Fluid should I use for a 1998 Ford Escort Lx (4 door)? I really need answers  lol


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

It should take regular power steering fluid or Dex/Merc transmission fluid.


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

Midnight Tech said:


> It should take regular power steering fluid or Dex/Merc transmission fluid.


Ok, Thanks.


----------

